# Just diagnosed Type 2 Diabetes



## Diadav99 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi, just back in from Dr Surgery and I've being diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. Not too much of a surprise really as I've been heading in this direction probably more as a result of family history . I'm late 50,s and considered myself fairly fit so perhaps a little disappointed by diagnosis. No requirement for medication as yet and hope to manage things through diet if possible so I'll be on here constantly seeking help/ advice regarding food choices and options. It comforting to know that a website like this exists and I hope to become a worthwhile contributor


----------



## Copepod (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Diadav99.
Remember that exercise / activity, as well as diet (especially carbohydrate content), plus losing weight if you need, are all important. Good luck.
I assume you mean food.choices, not foot choices?!?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 31, 2015)

Hiya Dave - welcome to the club no-one wanted to join !

Not quite sure what you mean about 'foot choices' there?  Personally I just use the ones on the end of my legs .......  

However - if you mean foo*D*  choices - the thing we all have to watch is the amount of carbohydrate in whatever we are eating.  What's OK for your blood glucose won't be exactly the same for any of us for the simple reason that we certainly ARE all different.  Dunno whether you've been given a meter to check your own blood glucose ( the sort you do a fingerprick test with) but if you haven't then get one - there are some good fairly cheap ones available now, someone else will post a link for you for these.

Set out with a planned regime of testing at certain times to build up you own database of what's OK and what isn't, and also to see how you're doing at other times too.


----------



## Diadav99 (Dec 31, 2015)

Oops , edited that, yes food choices I've been fairly careful with my diet for some time cutting out starchy bread etc all designed to lose fat more than anything tho I'm only 12 stone . Problem is now to concentrate on less sugar diet such as low GI but some of the foods recommended will be stuff I've tried to cut out like spuds bread etc. All confusing as I say but determined to use less processed food in balanced fashion and see how it goes. Exercise was fine till weather changed walking 3-4 miles fast pace everyday plus 10 miles on a Saturday, so diet really the way ahead for me. Thanks for the advice and keep it coming


----------



## Mark T (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Diadav99


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome Diadav99

Well done on the exercise.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 31, 2015)

Diadav99 said:


> Hi, just back in from Dr Surgery and I've being diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. Not too much of a surprise really as I've been heading in this direction probably more as a result of family history . I'm late 50,s and considered myself fairly fit so perhaps a little disappointed by diagnosis. No requirement for medication as yet and hope to manage things through diet if possible so I'll be on here constantly seeking help/ advice regarding food choices and options. It comforting to know that a website like this exists and I hope to become a worthwhile contributor


Welcome & it sounds like you are a positive person, good luck


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi and welcome Dai - great place for information here 

I got a SD codefree testing kit and strips from Amazon - £12.99 for the kit and £7.99 for a bottle of 50 strips.  The kit can be seen here~:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-Gl...keywords=codefree+blood+glucose+monitor&psc=1


----------



## jacfburcham (Dec 31, 2015)

I am also a newbie,  I was diagnosed just over two weeks with type 2 with a blood glucose level of 19.4, after two week of very little carb and no added sugar my blood glucose is down to 10 in the morning and 6.9 after meals. I have also lost 8 kg in weight. I see the diabetics nurse in two weeks so hopefully they will be pleased with my progress.  This has really been a wake up call from me as I am very over weight and also have been very immobile after 3 months in a cast due to injury on foot. My next aim of the next month is to increase daily exercise to minimum of 30 mins per day. The worst thing that has happened is my eye sight is blurry and I cannot see text properly, went to optician yesterday who confirmed I have not damaged back of eye, and that once I get my blood sugars under control my sight will return to normal, I really hope so.


----------



## Diadav99 (Dec 31, 2015)

Lynn Davies said:


> Hi and welcome Dai - great place for information here
> 
> I got a SD codefree testing kit and strips from Amazon - £12.99 for the kit and £7.99 for a bottle of 50 strips.  The kit can be seen here~:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-Gl...keywords=codefree+blood+glucose+monitor&psc=1


Thank Lynn, looks like a useful bit of kit, I'm a gadget type so will make use of this kind of monitor


----------



## trophywench (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi jac !   You've lost  8kg in 2 weeks?    I'm sorry mate - that is NOT healthy!


----------



## Diadav99 (Dec 31, 2015)

Folks tons of good advice and info on here, can some one point me to where I can get more info on home testing and what readings I need to work towards ( I'm going to order the sd code free tester recommended above) thanks


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 31, 2015)

First thing in the morning should be between 4-7 and post eating should be below 8.5. Pre eating is the same number as first thing figures.

Not that I have met that early morning number very often. My figure is in the 8's mostly.  

I too am newly diagnosed- a whole 4 weeks for me.

If you are a gadget freak then you probably will have a spreadsheet already in mind!


----------



## RHS (Dec 31, 2015)

I was diagnosed a short while before you and look to be about the same age, but I have to admit, not as fit!  6 weeks on none of my readings are above 7.5 after food and between 4.8 and 6 generally, so they look like a non-diabetic set of numbers. I cut ALL sugars and virtually ALL carbs to start, but a good friend of mine is a Doc (in Libya of all places) and he told me to make sure you have regular smaller meals as that will keep your levels lower than starving yourself all day.  Something about evidence that the liver will start producing more glucose in response to hunger...dunno, but that's what I do.  I have porridge for breakfast, a salad for lunch and a normal dinner but without spuds, pasta or rice.  I risked a curry with rice yesterday and read only 6.9.  I actually enjoy my diet now, I feel better and my numbers are low.  I started at 29 (and 116 on the Hb test).  Lesson I learned, is don't panic!


----------



## Diadav99 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks again, numbers stuff still confusing but I'll get to grips with it


----------



## RHS (Dec 31, 2015)

I think someone else posted above.  When measuring after fasting e.g. first thing in the morning, you should be reading about 5 but it can read a little higher. I think its 2 hours after food, it needs to be below 8.5.  The Hb test is a 3 month picture of just how high you levels have been and are a different measure i.e. below 40 non-diabetic, 40 to 49 is pre-diabetic, 50+ you're diabetic.  Mine was 116 but given all my daily readings are below 7, I'm hoping my next Hb test in March will come below 40, fingers crossed.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 31, 2015)

Well the guidelines actually tell us all to aim for an A1c of 48 maximum.  And I'd say there is no such thing a 'pre diabetes' - you either are diabetic or you ain't.  (Much like pregnancy in fact - you either are or you ain't.)  However if you are at the end of the scale someone not me chose to call 'pre diabetic' for reasons best known to themselves* - then it should be possible to keep it under control with diet and lifestyle changes.  If you need the help of any prescribed anti-diabetic (whatever it is) to control your BG then there is simply no argument, is there?

Once you've got to that stage though it's in your own interest for you to continue with the label 'diabetic', simply because we get extra health checks, eyes, feet, heart, kidneys .... so anything that does go wrong or eg in pregnancy, or anything else that goes wrong that is diabetes related will get detailed attention much sooner than it might if you didn't have the label.

* Perhaps I should comment here that as far as I am concerned there isn't now, never has been and will never be, any 'stigma' attached to anyone of any shape, skin colour or nationality, getting diabetes of any Type.  I'd like all the sizeist people in the world to meet all the slim, fit Type 2 diabetics in the world and address their 'You brought it on yourself, you only got it cos you is fat' remarks to them - and see what happens to them next ! LOL


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum. This is a great ace for help and advice. I've found it great on here. I've been diagnosed since August, so still learning.


----------



## jacfburcham (Jan 6, 2016)

Good day so far today, down to 8.1 first thing in the morning.  Went to 60 min aquafit class last night as part of my new regime to get fitter, was 6.7 before the class and 7.1 after a 30 min rest. Then had a late dinner (chicken and veg stir-fry with carb free noodles) did not check blood as was a bit tried was surprised it was 8.1 this morning. Had a nice brekky Scrambled Egg and tomato, check blood down to 7.2  .  Just had lunch of chicken and prawns and veg with some rasberries and blueberries for afters so will have to see how I get on.  Just going for 10 min walk round the office.

Also acheived my target of losing 10Kg. Next target is to lose 5 kg in next month. I have a lot to lose


----------



## jacfburcham (Jan 6, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Hi jac !   You've lost  8kg in 2 weeks?    I'm sorry mate - that is NOT healthy!


 Dear Tropywench do not worry I have a lot of weight to loose about 7.5 stone to get down to by ideal weight.  I was probably eatting all of the wrong things and not getting enough exercise as I was priortising my family and work before myself. Now I am focusing on what I need to be fit and healthier it was been a dramatic change.  I was rushed into hospital with a possible heart attack and found our I am now diabetic.  Going home to your children who are distressed that you had died and when not coming home is a wake up call.  I care about them more that myself, I know see sugar as a poision that could kill me so have no desire to eat it, it has not been hard for me to change my diet so drastically.  Also not being able to see properly is a real problem and pain in the backside.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2016)

I still think in stones and pounds - 8kg is 1 stone and nearly 4 lbs.  I also know at the beginning of a weight loss diet you do lose a lot of fluid, and a pint of water weighs a pound and a quarter - but I still think it's a bit too much too quick!  I am not objecting to your having lost it, and hopefully continuing to do so - it's so encouraging for you to continue with it - and so tempting for it to DIS courage you when it doesn't fall off so quickly in future, is all.

But anyway - you and presumably your doc/hospital are happy - so I'll shut up at about it ! LOL


----------

